# Lower South Boulder Creek is a Heinous Woodfest



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Bummer. Thanks for sharing. 

I was hoping to get on this run soon. 

Broken Bridge is a rapid on upper animas. 

We've always called this one bridge drop or hole in the wall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jlsmtnman (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry Dave you're right. The last major rapid, before the dam - Bridge Drop or Martin Gulch as AW calls it. Thanks for the correction. Hoping to run the Upper A this weekend - what a great run!

Best.
John


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Boulder creekers are slackin. Time to pass the saw down to Riles.


----------



## jlsmtnman (Jun 15, 2004)

Zbaird, awesome idea, but these strainers are huge and river wide. They will take multiple chain saws, and possibly some pretty big equipment. Typical kayak wood removal equipment won't get it done, pulleys, z-drags, etc. I'm honestly not sure how these will get cleaned out.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Yep, Riverbrain calls it the bridge drop, so that must be correct. South Boulder Creek - Lower South Boulder Creek - River Brain

Nice work getting in there John. I think you guys are the only ones that show it any love anymore. The WW isn't awesome, but there's some fun stuff and it's a cool run. Bummer to hear the wood situation is so bad. I wonder why it got so much worse.


----------

